# Time at last!



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Time to stop talking about deer for awhile and start chasing them instead. Come this time tomorrow, I'll be in camp with 9 straight days ahead with nothing to do but hunt!

Before I bug out, I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck. Have fun and above all, BE SAFE. I look forward to seeing lots of antler porn and reading some tall tales when I get back. And just to be fair, I am taking a camera this year - first time ever.


----------



## cssoccer5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good Luck and have fun. I'll be heading out Friday morning. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

cssoccer5 said:


> Good Luck and have fun. I'll be heading out Friday morning. Can't wait!!!


Same here, SE region; what about you guys? Good luck fellars! <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

At my base camp, we're doing the LAST mad dash around town getting prepared. Then headin out Friday AM. 8 nights. Can't wait!! Wasatch Unit. LE Elk. 

May the Hunting Gods be with us. 

Be safe! Be successful!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be outa here tomrrow as well. I would have been there for 10 days but I had a to make a CHOICE and now will only have a long weekend. It is time for anouther spike and 2 point to go down. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!! I can't sit still. The bliss has arrived.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Doubt that has anything to do with the hunt. Try the pads not the cream.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the well-wishes Finnegan, right back at ya!

Our crew doesn't leave until Friday afternoon. We're all running around like chickens with heads cut-off trying to get the last minute stuff done. 10 days of hunting, can't wait.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Luck all...I won't be out for 2 more weeks, leave my buck out there. I'll get him on labor day.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I never seem to be prepared enough. I have been non-stop for 4 weeks and still feel like I need 4 more. I will be heading up Friday with a first time bowhunter my brother and my LOVELY wife for a weekend 3 miles in chasing bucks and bulls. I hope to have some horn porn to share when it is over.

GOOD LUCK ALL and be safe in the hills boys and girls


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

All ready to go at this point... glad its finally here. I got some arrows fletched up, verified that 4 inch vanes do make a difference today on my lunch and on Friday, I'll be setting up camp locally. Hope I get a deer, but if not, I know where there are others that I can get a shot at in a different spot. If I do get a deer, I'll be getting an over the counter elk tag so I can go try to make up for last years missed shot. DOH!!! Good luck to all of you in the field and to echo it again... BE SAFE!!! Hope you all punch the tag with YOUR kind of trophy.... boy I'm jealous of those taking so much time off, but I guess I'll just think of you all while I'm home in my own bed. :lol: :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

heading out Friday Moring. have to work late tomorrow. I'm only going for the weekend to help friends out.But if i hads a tag I might have taken the hole week off. but im doing that for the rifle hunt.Good luck all.


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

I am all excited and I have to work all weekend. :evil: Anyways good luck to everyone.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck my dear friend Finnegan! If anyone deserves a monster it is you. May your arrows fly true gentlemen.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't know what I am going to actually do at work tomorrow. Safe to say, I won't set any productivity records. Very excited, anxious and nervous. It's a good feeling.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great luck to you Finn! Keep it real and by-golly take some pics with that camera!

I have definitely started to twitch...even more than usual. 

I call this "hunting mode." We all start getting excited, giggling like little school girls (you can admit it, but it does make you less of a man :wink: ) and just a general state a malaise.

I've been known to just "glaze over" about 2 days before the hunt.

Glaze commencing.... :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a scouting report from this summer. I took my first scouting trip on the evening of June 21 and only saw one doe and another dead doe of about 2 weeks. (maybe a lion kill). So I went to a different canyon the next morning to look for a big droptine buck that was seen last year and reportedly survived last years hunt.Maybe? While unloading my atv that morning, I flipped it over while coming off the ramps. That's the last time I'll ever and I MEAN EVER unload downhill or on uneven ground. $2,700 later and it's still in the shop being fixed. Well there was no sense in crying over spilt milk( or atv), I jumped in the truck and put it in 4 low and drove up the road a ways until I found A nice high point to glass, not too far from the road. After about an hour, I saw about six 4 points between 20-24" wide. Maybe the biggest will be in the 150 class range but it was still early in the growing season. A few weeks later I scouted some areas around midmountain(7000-7500' range) but saw mostly doe and fawn with a few smaller bucks. So then three weeks ago, me and mountaintime decide to go high. We left the trailhead at 8:00 PM and did not find a level place to camp until 11:30 PM. We ended up camping in some elk beds just below a big saddle at about 9800'. There is a link below to some of our video footage from the next morning. All of it was taken less than a mile from where our tents were pitched. We saw about Thirty 3 point or better bucks that morning. Two weeks later, me and sawtooth went up the same trailhead but went on the other side of a huge canyon from the trip before. We ended up seeing about Twenty 3 point or better bucks on that trip and two of them were really nice but we didn't get very good video of them. There was a 170" class 6x4 and the nice 5x5 in the video that I will be keeping my eye on for the muzzy hunt, unless mountaintime, sawtooth or idhunter get a crack at them with their bows. We also saw a cool looking uneven 3 point that was very tall, heavy and deep tined. It was missing its G3 on one side and its G4 on the other. I'll try to get sawtooth to share the video of it. We got some video of a group of 22 bucks together with a group of bull elk on the ridge right behind these bucks. Kind of cool. So in the two trips and in about a 3 square mile area, we saw about 50 bucks that were 3 point or better. Not bad for how terrible Utah is doing right now. Well two days to go and its hunt on. Good luck to all and be safe.Here's the link to some of the bucks we saw on that trip.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Good Luck To You All.

Leaving Friday morning and coming back Tuesday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you guys found some good looking bucks there. Hope you guys bag the big ones. good luck.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Man ridgetop I am sorry to hear the herds are in such bad shape by you. :lol: . Good luck it certainly looks like you have a few to pick from.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Koby Mountain, That's a good one ridge. :wink:


----------

